# Unable to Install sysutils/wmmemload



## sitrucz (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm unable to install sysutils/wmmemload.  Does anyone know what might be happening with automake?

`uname -a`


```
FreeBSD curt-fbsd 9.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sat Jan 11 03:25:02 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`sudo portmaster sysutils/wmmemload`


```
===>  Building for wmmemload-0.1.6_3
cd . && aclocal
acinclude.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of DA_CHECK_LIB
acinclude.m4:8:   run info Automake 'Extending aclocal'
acinclude.m4:8:   or see http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/automake.html#Extending-aclocal
cd . && automake --gnu --include-deps Makefile
configure.ac:8: warning: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE: two- and three-arguments forms are deprecated.  For more info, see:
configure.ac:8: http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/automake.html#Modernize-AM_005fINIT_005fAUTOMAKE-invocation
configure.ac:15: error: required file './compile' not found
configure.ac:15:   'automake --add-missing' can install 'compile'
gmake: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/wmmemload.

===>>> make failed for sysutils/wmmemload
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> sysutils/wmmemload 

===>>> Exiting
```

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2014)

The original code hasn't seen an update in nearly 10 years. I suspect it's been abandoned.


----------



## sitrucz (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks SirDice, I'll look for another port with similar functionality.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2014)

sysutils/gkrellm2 is quite popular. It can monitor all sorts of things, not just memory and swap. It can even monitor remotely.


----------

